# Cerakote - 04/29/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some photos of a few that were finished recently. I really like the way the Browning turned out. Looks Pretty good. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks good man! Hey did a guy from La ( I think ) contact you the other day about doing a gun for him? He's on another forum I'm on and I referred him to you.. he had some questions about shipping you the gun..


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! a 5-screw S&W being Cerakoted! The folks at the S&W forum would cry! It looks great though -- all of them do!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Wow! a 5-screw S&W being Cerakoted! The folks at the S&W forum would cry! It looks great though -- all of them do!


That Smith had to be done. Once I got it tore down, you could see where the plating was pealing off.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice as usual!!!!


----------

